# Best plants for a redfoot



## Michael Pancari (Aug 31, 2014)

Looking for the best plants to grow for my baby redfoot, this is a project i would like to do. I live in florida.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh, boy! You're so lucky! Here are some easy ones:

Hibuscus--you guys have in hibiscus paradise! 
plantain weeds
Iceplants and sedums--be sure to check for toxicity
pansies -- whole plant
petunias -- flowers are good, feed plant in moderation
coleus
Spider plans
Begonias
Red clover
Mallow
Dandelions
Bristly Oxtail 
Hostas


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 31, 2014)

I can add a few that are easy to grow: pothos, spider wort, opuntia, aloe, dandelions.


----------



## Michael Pancari (Aug 31, 2014)

alrighty thank you. im sure my tort will enjoy his fresh greens if i manage to grow them haha


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 31, 2014)

Michael Pancari said:


> alrighty thank you. im sure my tort will enjoy his fresh greens if i manage to grow them haha


I'm sure you will! Start collecting seeds, as soon as you can, and get yourself some good lighting, and organic soil. I keep my plants in the tort room, which is warm and cozy, ie, optimum for seed sprouting and plant growth. If I can grow greens, anyone can.  

May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Michael Pancari (Aug 31, 2014)

What do you use for your lighting for the plants?


----------



## pfara (Aug 31, 2014)

Ooh, ooh, you guys missed three outdoor plants that would probably do well in Florida (or at least if I lived there I'd grow 'em): Mulberry, Fig and Papaya. Get your fruits covered


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 31, 2014)

pfara said:


> Ooh, ooh, you guys missed three outdoor plants that would probably do well in Florida (or at least if I lived there I'd grow 'em): Mulberry, Fig and Papaya. Get your fruits covered


Right, fruit!!! I keep forgetting fruit because we're a Hermann's house; i.e., no fruit for us. Yes, I remember mom used to feed papaya to our yellow-footed torts. They loved guava, mangoes, cashew fruit, watermelon, and jack fruit. 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## pfara (Aug 31, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> Right, fruit!!! I keep forgetting fruit because we're a Hermann's house; i.e., no fruit for us. Yes, I remember mom used to feed papaya to our yellow-footed torts. They loved guava, mangoes, cashew fruit, watermelon, and jack fruit.
> 
> 
> May, Aussies, & Hermannis
> IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES



Mmm.. jack fruit.


----------



## Michael Pancari (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok if you could only pick 3 to grow for your tort which would you pick!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 1, 2014)

Michael Pancari said:


> Ok if you could only pick 3 to grow for your tort which would you pick!


Mallow, plantains, and hibiscus because they're the most nutritious and abundant. The dandelions will occur naturally. But why limit your choices? 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 1, 2014)

PS: I highly recommend getting local weed and house/garden plant guides. They're really helpful, especially when you're out on the field. 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## pfara (Sep 1, 2014)

Michael Pancari said:


> Ok if you could only pick 3 to grow for your tort which would you pick!



Would they be grown indoors or outdoors? Indoors: Spider plants, tradescantia, pothos (because they're pretty hardy and easy to clone). Outdoors: Hibiscus, mulberry, plantain (nutritious like @Jabuticaba mentioned). There are so many other choices for either indoors or outdoors. It's kinda hard to choose.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 2, 2014)

+1 on the HIBISCUS. However, living in Florida and growing eight hibiscus plants I've noticed one strange thing. All of my tortoises eat and have always loved the regular red or yellow hibiscus, but none will eat the fancy, "hybrid" types with the larger and more ornate flowers. (These have more petals per flower and are less appetizing to them.) However, the leaves, especially the young leaves remain a favorite! Go to Home Depot and get a couple of regular and inexpensive hibiscus in the plastic pots and plant them in your yard. They grow quickly and this time of year, you'll have dozens of flowers every day. Where in Florida are you? I've been told that there is a nursery in Davie that sells Mulberry. I'm going to check it out next weekend.


----------



## Michael Pancari (Sep 2, 2014)

Central Florida Orlando area


----------



## Michael Pancari (Sep 2, 2014)

Grow lights cost too much. I thought about an indoor set up


----------



## pfara (Sep 2, 2014)

Michael Pancari said:


> Grow lights cost too much. I thought about an indoor set up



It depends on the grow light. Those 400W sodium and mercury bulbs with external ballasts will definitely be pricey (both the lighting equipment AND energy bill). A regular T8 fluorescent hood that holds 2 or more bulbs is a cheaper more manageable lighting system for growing indoors.


----------



## Michael Pancari (Sep 2, 2014)

I can get that


----------



## CharlieM (Sep 2, 2014)

Mulberry, prickly pear cactus and hibiscus. All are easy to grow outdoors and harvest.
Your tortoise will even like outdoors better too if it's an option.


----------



## Michael Pancari (Sep 2, 2014)

I bring them outside when i can. there only babies. I wont leave them out there due to my last tortoise going missing from a covered outdoor enclosure. (still miss my russian)


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 2, 2014)

Michael Pancari said:


> I can get that


How handy are you?  






May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------

